# عيد الصليب وطقسه



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

عيد الصليب

تحتفل الكنيسة القبطية وأيضاً الكنيسة الاثيوبية بعيد الصليب المجيد فى السابع عشر من توت وفى العاشر من برمهات من كل عام.. كما تحتفل به الكنيسة الغربية فى الثالث من مايو..

لقد ظل الصليب مطمورا بفعل اليهود تحت تل من القمامة وذكر المؤرخون أن الامبراطور هوريان الرومانى (117 – 1038 م) أقام على هذا التل فى عام 135 م هيكلا للزهرة الحامية لمدينة روما.. وفى عام 326م أى عام 42 ش تم الكشف على الصليب المقدس بمعرفة الملكة هيلانة أم الامبراطور قسطنطين الكبير.. التى شجعها ابنها على ذلك فأرسل معها حوالى 3 الاف جندى، وفى اورشليم اجتمعت بالقديس مكاريوس أسقف أورشليم وأبدت له رغبتها فى ذلك، وبعد جهد كبير أرشدها اليه أحد اليهود الذى كان طاعنا فى لاسن.. فعثرت على 3 صلبان واللوحة التذكارية المكتوب عليها يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهود واستطاعت أن تميز صليب المسيح بعد أن وضعت الاول والثانى على ميت فلم يقم، وأخيرا وضعت الثالث فقام لوقته. فأخذت الصليب المقدس ولفته فى حرير كثير الثمن ووضعته فى خزانة من الفضة فى أورشليم بترتيل وتسابيح كثيرة.. وأقامت كنيسة القيامة على مغارة الصليب وأودعته فيها، ولا تزال مغارة الصليب قائمة بكنيسة الصليب ...  وأرسلت للبابا أثناسيوس بطريرك الاسكندرية فجاء، ودشن الكنيسة بأورشليم فى احتفال عظيم عام 328م تقريبا.

بعد هذا اصبح الصليب المقدس علامة الغلبة والافتخار بعد أن غلب به السيد المسيح الموت على الصليب فأتخذه الامبراطور قسطنطين الكبير علامة النصرة فى كل حربوبه، وبنى الكثير من الكنائس وابطل الكثير من عبادة الاوثان.. قيل أن هرقل أمبراطور الروم (610 – 641 م) اراد أن يرد الصليب الى كنيسة القيامة بعد أن كان قد أستولى عليه الفرس، فأراد أن يحمله بنفسه فلبس الحلة الملوكية، وتوشح بوشاح الامبراطور، ولبس تاج الذهب المرصع بالاحجار الكريمة، ثم حمل الصليب على كتفه، ولما أقترب من باب الكنيسة ثقل عليه فلم يستطيع أن يدخل به – فتقدم اليه أحد الكهنة وقال له: اذكر ايها الملك أن مولاك كان حاملا الصليب وعلى هامته المقدسة اكليلا من الشوك لا اكليلا من الذهب فلزم ان تخلع تاجك الذهبى وتنزع وشاحك الملوكى.. فعمل بالنصيحة ودخل الكنيسة بكل سهولة.

وفى رشمنا للصليب اعتراف بالثالوث الاقدس الاب والابن والروح القدس اعتراف بواحدانية الله كاله واحد، اعتراف بتجسد الابن الكلمة وحلوله فى بطن العذراء، كما أنه اعتراف بعمل الفداء وانتقالنا به الى اليمين. ايضا فى رشم الصليب قوة لاخماد الشهوات وابطال سلطان الخطية.. وهكذا صارت الكنيسة ترسمه على حيطانها واعمدتها واوانيها وكتبها، وملابس الخدمة.... الخ. يقول القديس كيرلس الاورشليمى: (ليتنا لا نخجل من طيب المسيح.. فأطبعه بوضوح على جبهتك فتهرب منك الشياطين مرتعبه اذ ترى فيه العلامة الملوكية.. اصنع هذه العلامة عندما تاكل وعندما تجلس وعندما تنام وعندما تنهض وعندما تتكلم وعندما تسير، وبأختصار ارسمها فى كل تصرف لأن الذى صلب عليه ههنا فى السموات..اذا لو بقى فى القبر بعد صلبه ودفنه لكنا نستحى به..) انها علامة للمؤمنين ورعب للشياطين.. لأنهم عندما يرون الصليب يتذكرون المصلوب فيرتعبون.. برشم الصليب نأخذ قوة وبركة.. لا تخجل يا اخى من علامة الصليب فهو ينبوع الشجاعه والبركات وفيه نحيا ونوجد خليقة جديدة فى المسيح.. ألبسه وآفتخر به كتاج.. ليس الصليب لنا مجرد اشارة فقط، بل معنى أعمق من هذا بكثير فهو يحمل شخصية المسيح الذى صلب عليه ويستمد قوته منه ولذا (فنحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا) (1 كو 3: 2).. لذا فحينما تقبل الصليب الذى بيد الكاهن للصليب اشارة الى مصدر السلطان المعطى له من الله لاتمام الخدمة، فموسى النبى لما بسط يديه على شكل صليب انتصر، ولما رفع الحية النحاسية نجى الشعب، ولما ضرب الصخرة بالعصا قيل أنه ضربها على هيئة صليب فانفجر الماء منها. والاباء القديسون عملوا المعجزات وانتصروا وغلبوا باشرة الصليب المقدس، ان الاقباط استعملوا الصليب المقدس منذ أن بزغت الشمس المسيحية.. أما الكنيسة الغربية فلم تستعمله بصفة رسمية الا فى عهد الملك قسطنطين الكبير.

لا ترشم الصليب بعجلة.. فيقول الاباء: الذى يرشم ذاتته بعلامة الصليب فى عجلة بلا اهتمام أو ترتيب فان الشياطين تفرح به، أما الذى فى ثبات وروية يرشم ذاته بالصليب فهنا تحل عليه قوة الصليب وتفرح به الملائكة.. كذلك عندما يرشم المؤمن الصليب انما يعنى الاستعانة بشخص الرب يسوع المتحد بأبيه وروحه القدوس، هى استدعاء القوات السمائية باستحقاقات الرب المصلوب لاجلنا، هى صلاة موجزة للثالوث الاقدس كما هى قبول عمل الفداء أى تعبير موجز عن العقيدة المسيحية.. هى رفع لواء المسيح.. كما يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى: أن كل من يحترم الصليب ويكرمه انما يكرم صاحبه لذا حتى الملائكة تحبه وتسرع الى من يرشمه بايمان، الله يفرح ويسر بعلامة الصليب لانها علامة المصالحة بين الله والبشر التى تمجد الله والتى انكسرت بها قوات الشيطان.. وكما كانت علامة لادم مميزة لبيوت الاسرائليين فنجوا من الملاك المهلك، هكذا استعمال الصليب.. وهذا الرشم تقليد رسولى فيقول العلامة ترتليانوس (ان المسيحين اعتادوا رشم اشارة الصليب قبل كل عمل للدلالة على أنه ما يعملونه هو لله ولمجد باسم الثالوث الاقدس الاب والابن والروح القدس).


طقس الشعانين وعيدي الصليب

* الطقس الشعانينى: وهو يشمل:

+ عشية وأحد الشعانين.

+ عيدي الصليب (من 17 حتى 19 توت)، و 10 برمهات.

+ عيد الصليب الذي يقع في (17 توت) يُعيد له ثلاثة أيام فإذا وقع يوم أحد في هذه الأيام الثلاثة تكون قراءة اليوم (أول أو ثاني أو ثالث عيد الصليب) بدل يوم الأحد.

+ عيد الصليب الذى يقع في (10 برمهات) يكون دائما في الصوم الكبير فتقرأ فيه قراءات عيد الصليب سواء وقع يوم أحد أو في وسط الأسبوع ويحتفل به باللحن الشعانينى.



* فى رفع بخور عشية:

+ بعد صلاة الشكر يقال أرباع الناقوس الخاصة بأحد الشعانين أو الصليب.

+ تقال أوشية الراقدين، وبعدها الذكصولوجيات الخاصة بالعيد قبل ذكصولوجية العذراء ثم تكمل باقي الذكصولوجيات ثم تقال مديحة خاصة بأحد الشعانين أو الصليب ثم ختام الذكصولوجيات ونعظمك يا أم النور و قانون الإيمان.

+ يقول الكاهن إفنوتى ناي نان ويجاوبه الشعب كيرياليسون ثلاث مرات باللحن الكبير ثم يطوفون الهيكل والبيعة ثلاث مرات ففي أحد الشعانين يحملون أيقونة دخول السيد المسيح أورشليم مع أغصان الزيتون وسعف النخل وهم يقولون "لحن إفلوجيمينوس"، وفى عيدي الصليب يعمل دورة الصليب. ثم يقرأ الطرح.

+ يقول الكاهن أوشية الإنجيل ويرتل المزمور باللحن الفرايحى ثم مرد المزمور حسب عيد الشعانين أو عيد الصليب.



* دورة الشعانين أو الصليب فى رفع بخور باكر:

+ بعد إفنونى ناى نان يرفع الكاهن البخور أمام الهيكل وبعدها يزفون الصليب أو أيقونة الشعانين وهى مزينة بسعف النخيل والورود ويتلون الفصول الخاصة بالدورة أمام أيقونات القديسين، كالتالى:

1 - أمام الهيكل الكبير (مزمور: الذى صنع ملائكته أرواحاً وخدامه ناراً تلتهب، أمام الملائكة أرتل لك وأسجد قدام هيكلك المقدس. الليلويا). والإنجيل (يوحنا 1 : 44 - 52).

2 - أمام أيقونة العذراء مريم (مزمور: أعمال مجيدة قد قيلت عنك يا مدينة الله. هو العلي الذى أسسها إلى الأبد لأن سكنى الفرحين جميعهم فيك. الليلويا). والإنجيل (إنجيل لوقا 1 : 39 -56).

3 - أمام أيقونة الملاك غبريال (مزمور: يعسكر ملاك الرب حول كل خائفيه وينجيهم، ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب طوبى للإنسان المتكل عليه. الليلويا) والإنجيل (لو 1 :26 -38).

4 - أمام أيقونة الملاك ميخائيل (مزمور: باركوا الرب يا جميع ملائكته المقتدرين بقوتهم الصانعين قوله باركوا الرب يا جميع قواته خدامه العاملين إرادته. الليلويا). والإنجيل (أنجيل متي 13 : 44 - 53).

5 - أمام أيقونة مار مرقس الإنجيلي (مزمور: الرب يعطى كلمة للمبشرين بقوة عظيمة، ملك القوات هو الحبيب، وفى بهاء بيت المحبوب أقسموا الغنائم الليلويا). والإنجيل (لو 10 : 1 - 12).

6 - أمام أيقونة الرسل الأطهار (مزمور: الذين لم تُسمع أصواتهم فى كل الأرض خرج منطقهم وإلى أقطار المسكونة بلغت أقوالهم. الليلويا). والإنجيل (مت 10: 1-8).

7 - أمام أيقونة الشهيد العظيم مار جرجس أو أى شهيد آخر (مزمور: نور أشرق للصديقين وفرح للمستقيمين بقلوبهم. إفرحوا أيها الصديقون بالرب واعترفوا لذكر قدسه الليلويا). والإنجيل (21 :12-19).

8 - أمام أيقونة الأنبا أنطونيوس أو أى قديس (مزمور: عجيب هو الله فى قديسيه إله إسرائيل هو يعطى قوة وعزاء لشعبه والصديقون يفرحون ويتهللون أمام الله ويتنعمون بالسرور. الليلويا). والإنجيل (مت 16 : 24 -28).

9 - أمام باب الكنيسة البحري (مزمور: مساكنك محبوبة أيها الرب إله القوات تشتاق وتذوب نفسى للدخول إلى ديار الرب. الليلويا). والإنجيل (لو 13: 23-30).

10 - أمام اللقان (مزمور: صوت الرب على المياه، إله المجد أرعد، الرب على المياه الكثيرة، صوت الرب يقوة. الليلويا). والإنجيل (مت 3 : 13-17).

11 - أمام باب الكنيسة القبلي (مزمور: إفتحوا لي أبواب العدل لكيما أدخل فيها وأعترف للرب. هذا هو باب الرب والصديقون يدخلون فيه. الليلويا). والإنجيل (مت 21 : 1- 11).

12 - أمام أيقونة القديس يوحنا المعمدان (مزمور: وأنا مثل شجرة الزيتون المثمرة فى بيت الله أتمسك بإسمك فإنه صالح قدام أبرارك. الليلويا). والإنجيل (لو 7 : 28 -35).



* في القداس:

+ تصلى مزامير الثالثة والسادسة و يقدم الحمل.

+ يقال الليلويا فاى بيه بي وسوتيس ويقال لحن طاي شورى، ثم يقال لحن فاي إيتاف إنف. وفى الهيتنيات يقال الربع الخاص بالعيد قبل قديس اليوم. وبعد قراءة الإبركسيس يقال لحن الشعانين "إفلوجيمينوس"، وفي عيدي الصليب يقال ما يخص الصليب ولا يقرأ السنكسار لكن يقال الثلاثة تقديسات ويطرح المزمور باللحن السنجارى ثم مرد المزمور كما في عشية وباكر، ثم تقرأ الثلاثة أناجيل قبطيا و عربيا ويرد لهم بالمردات الشعانينى حسب كل إنجيل.

+ تقال أوشية الإنجيل مرة أخرى ويطرح المزمور بلحن الفرح ثم المرد والإنجيل.

+ تقال قسمة أحد الشعانين أو الصليب "القسمة السريانية"، كما يقال مزمور التوزيع بلحن الشعانين ثم المديحة الخاصة بالعيد حتى نهاية التوزيع.

+ يصرف الكاهن ملاك الذبيحة.



* أما في أحد الشعانين فلا يعطى التسريح للشعب ويغلق ستر الهيكل لتبدأ صلاة التجنيز العام.



* لا تقال الألحان الحزاينى وإذا كان هناك ترحيم على الأموات فيكون دمجا وليس باللحن الحزاينى كما فى أيام الآحاد والأعياد السيديه.



* إذا وقع عيد الصليب يوم أحد، تقرأ قراءات عيد الصليب وليس قراءات يوم الأحد.


منقول
​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 


شكرا نهيسى


----------



## سور (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*كل سنة وانت طيب *
*موضوع جميل جدا جدا*
*بركة صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح تكون معاك*
*واحلى تقييم كمان*​


----------



## zezza (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*



			ليس الصليب لنا مجرد اشارة فقط، بل معنى أعمق من هذا بكثير فهو يحمل شخصية المسيح الذى صلب عليه ويستمد قوته منه ولذا (فنحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



			لا ترشم الصليب بعجلة.. فيقول الاباء: الذى يرشم ذاتته بعلامة الصليب فى عجلة بلا اهتمام أو ترتيب فان الشياطين تفرح به، أما الذى فى ثبات وروية يرشم ذاته بالصليب فهنا تحل عليه قوة الصليب وتفرح به الملائكة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*موضوع رائع جدا استاذ نهيسى 
الصليب رمز القوة و الغلبة و احنا بنفتخر بيه قدام الناس كلها 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب


----------



## jojo_angelic (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائــــــــــــــــــــــع جـــــــــدا
           الرب يباركك ياأستاذ النهيسي



           على الصليب كشفت حبك                على الصليب علمت الغفران
           على الصليب حملت اثمنا                 على الصليب غفرت الذنوب
           على الصليب وهبتنا مريم                 على الصليب صرنا كالحبيب
           على الصليب مت لاجلنا                   على الصليب منحت الحياة
                                    ياربنا من يفدينا ســــواك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا استاذنا 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فادية (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*لنسجد للصليب الذي فيه خلاصنا ومع اللص اليميني نهتف اذكرنا في ملكوتك* 

*موضوع  رائع عزيزي *
*تسمح لي  اضيف  حاجة  بأعتباري  كاثوليكية *
*الكنيسة  الكاثوليكية  تحتفل  بالعيد  يوم  14  سبتمبر *
*وطبعا  كلنا عارفين  ان  اختلاف  مواعيد  الاعياد ناتج  عن  التقويم  الغربي  والشرقي *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع موضوع اخي النهيسى 

فالصليب حياتنا ومبتغانا

كل الشكر الك لأخيارك للموضوع

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (29 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## جارجيوس (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*بعد هذا اصبح الصليب المقدس علامة الغلبة والافتخار بعد أن غلب به السيد المسيح الموت على الصليب فأتخذه الامبراطور قسطنطين الكبير علامة النصرة فى كل حربوبه

لا افتخر الا بصليبك المقدس يا رب
موضوع رائع يا النهيسي الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى
ميرررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

وشـــــكـــــرا  للتقييم​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا استاذ نهيسى
> الصليب رمز القوة و الغلبة و احنا بنفتخر بيه قدام الناس كلها
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*




وشكــــــــــــــــــرا

للكلـــــــــــــــــــمات الحلـــــــوه​*​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع يا استاذنا
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*






الربـــــــــــــــــ يبارككـــــــــ​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

فادية قال:


> *لنسجد للصليب الذي فيه خلاصنا ومع اللص اليميني نهتف اذكرنا في ملكوتك*
> 
> *موضوع  رائع عزيزي *
> *تسمح لي  اضيف  حاجة  بأعتباري  كاثوليكية *
> ...


_



شكـــــرا للمعلومــــه الجميــــله

وسنحتفـــل مع حضـــرتك 14 سبتمبر أيضا

يســــــــــــــوع يبارككـــــــــــ​​_


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

_شـــــــــــــكرا أخـــى كليــــموو​_


​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مروركــــــــــــ أسعدنــــــــــــــى​


----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## النهيسى (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب معاكم


----------

